# Vorsicht vor software-stream.de



## katzenjens (25 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

der Betreiber von Netava-Concept-Billing hat sich umbenannt. Seine "Firma" heisst nun OnTheRoad Networx. Unter diesem neuen Namen macht er weiter wie bisher. Momentan hat er einen opendownload-Abklatsch online, mit wechselnden "Spezialitäten". Ich habe drei verschiedene Möglichkeiten bisher gesehen und gesichert. Aber ich traue dem noch weitere Dinge zu.
1. Gleiche Masche wie Opendownload
2. Kostenfreier Zugang (oder zumindest kein Kostenhinweis) aber Daten eingeben
3. Anstatt auf das Originalprogramm wird auf eine kleine Datei verlinkt, welche vor dem Download die vollständige Adresse und EMail haben will, um dann ein Passwort zu verschicken welches man in das Programm eingeben muss. Was dann passiert, kann sich jeder denken . Das Programm lässt sich nur durch Eingabe der Daten oder alternativ durch den Taskmanager beenden, somit ist es schon eher als Schadprogramm einzuordnen.

Es ist stark davon auszugehen, dass mit den auf diese Weise gesammelten Daten wieder Schindluder betrieben wird.

Video zu dem Betreiber: YouTube - Erpressung und andere Abzocke seitens Netava

So bleibt nur der Hinweis, im Internet immer wachsam sein und nirgendwo Daten und EMail anzugeben, wenn es um Freeware geht.

Auch erwarte ich kurzfristig wieder böse Mails oder Faxe seitens des Anbieters .

[Update] Prüfung der Datei in Bild 3: http://www.virustotal.com/de/analisis/74b696bc59fe4cbf534575cd185edfbe

Jaja, kann am UPX-Packer liegen, muss aber nicht 
Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## dvill (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*



> Ihre Suche hat 0 Treffer ergeben.


auf https://www.handelsregister.de/rp_web/mask.do?Typ=n

Da kann sich mal die Wettbewerbszentrale Gedanken machen.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Einen Handelsregistereintrag hat der Rostocker Anbieter nicht aber den braucht er mMn auch nicht zwingend. Es reicht eine Gewerbeanmeldung für ihn, als Person. Diese Person selbst dürfte aber wohl in Rostock als nicht unbedingt zuverlässig für die Durchführung eines Gewerbes gelten, wenn man das nur aus den zahlreichen Ermittlungsakten bei der StA Rostock folgern würde.


----------



## Acronis (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Guckt mal hier


> V. Informationen zu Vergütung und Zahlungsverpflichtung
> a) Das Entgelt für die Nutzung der Dienstleistung beträgt einmalig 34.95 Euro inkl. der Mehrwertsteuer in der jeweiligen gesetzlichen Höhe


Der Dreck kostet 34,95 Euro


----------



## Dragonheart (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

"Vorbildlich":  
Er hat sogar eine Widerrufsbelehrung (man "muss" aber darauf verzichten, wenn man seinen "Dreck" mal ausprobieren will)

*LOL*


----------



## katzenjens (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Software-Stream.de: Gefälschter Firefox manipuliert Computer: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

YouTube - Schadsoftware von software-stream.de und der-firefox-3.de

Ach ja, momentan bietet nur die Webseite der-firefox-3.de noch die Schadsoftware an. Auf software-stream.de gibts zur Zeit nur eine "normale" Abo-Falle. Aber dieser Anbieter hat sich auf wechselnde Webseiten spezialisiert. Sein Vorgängerprojekt war dort nicht anders.

Selbstverständlich sind alle Seiten gerichtsfest gesichert.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Nicht nur wechselnde Webseiten, sondern auch kreativ wechselnde Details:

Daddeldepot Gaming Network + Spieleportal | Artikel: Vorsicht Internet-Abzocke!


----------



## bernhard (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Sieht aus wie eine Musterlösung für

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## dvill (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Auch nicht schlecht, wer hier die 0900-Nummern betreibt:

Reg TP - Regulierungsbehrde fr Telekommunikation und Post


----------



## dvill (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Ein Malware-Scanner erkennt das Problem:

Virustotal. MD5: b67eb0469a852c4b4b6224ce35966031 Suspicious File Win32.LooksLike.Worm.gen SS Application Assistant


----------



## dvill (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Sachen gibt's: "Eine Auflistung aktueller Projekte können Sie gerne per E-Mail:" - Google-Suche


----------



## dvill (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Wie blöd ist das denn?

Die Malware ist wech und wird "brav" zur Originalsoftware verwiesen? Die Wiederholungsgefahr wird damit sicher nicht gebannt.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Wiederholungsgefahr wird damit sicher nicht gebannt.


Wohl kaum, denn wie lautet  der Leitsatz: "Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt" 
 und  bei Nutzlosbetreibern bzw Malwareverbreitern  hat  Wackelpeter 
geradezu steinharte  Konsistenz gegen die Beständigkeit dieser Seiten. . 
Wenn der Knabe glaubt, er wäre damit aus der Überwachung entlassen, unterliegt 
er einem  kapitalen Irrtum.


----------



## dvill (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

software-stream.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records


> Changed:     2009-02-05T15:16:08+01:00


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Impressum ist auch geändert.

Vielleicht war ihm die gefakte Rostocker Adresse zu heiß geworden...


----------



## dvill (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Wobei der Aufgang C auch nicht überzeugt: Home


----------



## wahlhesse (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Doch:


> [FONT=&quot]22[/FONT]​
> [FONT=&quot]PIN Mail Stralsund GmbH[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Röv. 19[/FONT]​



http://branchenbuch.meinestadt.de/stralsund/company/5558518


----------



## Eniac (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

inet-verzeichnis.de gehört auch noch dazu, liegt auf der selben IP. Scheint noch ganz frisch zu sein, denn der aktuelle Datenbestand des intelligenten Webkatalogs beinhaltet 0 Einträge in über 382 unterschiedlichen Kategorien. 

Dito topliste-heute.de, "Die Top Download Charts von Heute", direkt verlinkt mit software-stream.de


Eniac


----------



## dvill (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Wir hatten hier im Forum schon viele Vollpatienten. Aber eines muss man ontheroad netmurx lassen: So merkbefreit war noch keiner.

Andere tauchten ab, wenn die Tricks öffentlich wurden.

Völlig ignorant die Masche (z.B. verbraucherrechtliches…  software-stream.de - Geschicktes Täuschungsmanöver ) durchzuziehen, wenn die Presse seit Tagen berichtet, zeugt wenigstens von ausgeprägtem Starrsinn. Mit einem schmerzfreien Hoster brummt der Laden.


----------



## dvill (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*



> Nach Angaben von Anwohnern soll der durch das Impressum als Betreiber ausgewiesene A. H. das Haus fluchtartig geräumt haben. Unter der kostenpflichtigen Service-Telefonnummer ließ sich ebenfalls kein Kontakt zu der Firma herstellen.


OSTSEE-ZEITUNG.DE Zusatzinfo


----------



## dvill (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Virustotal. MD5: 83d576df95a2bfa5129017fe0a3f7ae8 TR/FakeInstalle.E.2 Suspicious File Win32.LooksLike.Worm.gen


----------



## dvill (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Nanu, ist der neue Internet Explorer 8 schon ausverkauft?


----------



## dvill (12 März 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde wegen unangemessener Benachteiligung der Verbraucher durch AGB sowie fehlender Endpreisangabe abgemahnt.
> 
> Die Abmahnung konnte bisher nicht zugestellt werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 März 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor software-stream.de*

Nun, es soll da so ein warmes Nest in Rostock geben, wo die Abmahnung mit Sicherheit zustellbar wäre.


----------

